# im leaning cat, but what do the experienced lion hunters say



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

https://kutv.com/news/local/dog-walks-through-kutv-morning-live-shot


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

now I think its a dog. I could go either way


----------



## Christine (Mar 13, 2013)

It's a dog. Tail is short, feet are small, pointy ears, casts a prefect dog head shadow and it stumbles. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

story updated...it's a dog.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

that was fast. not even any one vote for wolf/wolfdog


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

There was another post of the same video when if first happened last week not to mention it being broadcasted across the whole nation on Yahoo, Fox News, and others. So I am sure that a lot have had their chance to see it. 

When I first saw it I knew that it was a dog as it came into view.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I just don't have the eye I guess


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

It's a dog. These pics show a short tail, snout is long and look at it's gait...not catlike at all. Woof Woof!


----------

